# Dragon Fly MP



## Sea Beauty Soap (Oct 29, 2013)

My dragon Fly Soap  MP


----------



## ourwolfden (Oct 29, 2013)

Wow!  That is so pretty!!!!


----------



## lsg (Oct 29, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## JaimeM (Oct 29, 2013)

I love dragonflies!  That's beautiful!  I especially love that it sparkles.  Great job!


----------



## Crombie (Oct 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 31, 2013)

That's a wonderful color combo--reminds me of mid summer!


----------



## Sea Beauty Soap (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## renata (Nov 3, 2013)

Very beautiful


----------



## Lildlege1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------

